# Today's offerings.



## zombiesniper (Sep 12, 2021)

Semipalmated Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Semipalmated Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Baird&#x27;s Sandpiper2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 12, 2021)

-


The way I see it, Trevor, you had a good time today!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice set!


----------



## Winona (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you.

Yes I did indeed have a good time.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 13, 2021)

Good shooting.....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 13, 2021)

All decent abut the Plover is the real standout.  Quite sensational.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 13, 2021)

Very  nice some good reflections too


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice set with #1 being my favorite.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## slat (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice set. #1 for me.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

